# Ok, what sr20det engine do I need to swap into 03 spec-v?



## Guest (Feb 18, 2003)

Also the DET engine is a 5 speed, what do I do if i have a 6 speed spev-v? Has anyone done this swap yet? 

I'd rather start with this engine and build off it than add a turbo to my stock engine.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

what the hell did you buy a Spec V for anyways?


you have any idea how much the swap will cost?



Hold on to your horses for a bit buddy.......................you've got a lot to learn.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2003)

The engine I can get for just over $2000. Not sure how much the labor would be but I can probably get it cheap, next to nothing). 

P.S. I bought the spec -v cause i didnt want to buy the GXE and be a cheap ass!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ok, so you buy a brand new car and want to take out the engine and tranny?

oh, and about being a cheapass. Did they make the Spec V in 2001? No, you obviously don't know much about your car yet.

2grand for the engine. You need a new tranny. New ECU, different mounts, ETC ETC.

Might as well sell the damn car and buy a B14


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

btw.........even if I did buy my car when the Spec V was made, I go to school full time and work, so I don't want $350 a month or more to go towards my car payment every month.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2003)

By the way, how much is your custom turbo setup costing you?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

depends, lol. It's added up in a lot of different ways.............and I can't really divulge price details when it comes to my connections.

www.forcedinductionracing.com makes a kit for your car................and I know the guy, he does some DAMN good work.

Otherwise.....if you know what you're doing and have a manifold maker and stuff............I'd say maybe 2grand or so......


----------



## cburwell (Oct 11, 2002)

I'll be an ass and chime in on this thread and answer the origional question. 

Since you have a FWD sentra your only options for a DET are either one out of a bule bird or a GTi-R. Both the blue bird and the GTi-R were AWD cars, but the engines will bolt up easily to and FWD DE transmission. Other DET's (Such as those found in S14's or S15's) are designed for RWD cars and will not fit in our FWD chasis.

As mike said if you were planning the swap you should have bought a different car. A B15 SE (W/ SR20DE) would have been a better option. That way you would have already had the transmission, and some of the other parts will just bolt up to the DET.

Again you will find that the costs will add up. There is plenty of information on these forums about doing a swap. Check those threads out and then you will begin to understand what is involved in it. The easest swap to do is a DET into a car that already had a SR20DE in it orgionally.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Like cburwell's car


----------



## cburwell (Oct 11, 2002)

chimmike said:


> *Like cburwell's car  *


HAHA, Yeah I'm still working on saving up for an intake! A DET is a loooooooong way off!


----------



## dwill9578 (Jan 13, 2003)

Has anyone thought that this guys could be nuts, but most likely BS-ing. Who in the rigth mind would take out the 2.5 too put in a smaller engine in a spec-v none the less. Even replying too this thread makes me feel stupid, still not as stupid as the guy who bought a spec-v and wants to put a old base sentra motor in it. If that is even the case, most likely makin it up.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

Oh man, Who is this guy?? What a waste of completely good machinery...what I would do is go find a beat up b13 sr20de and get an Fmax kit on it, since you have money coming out of your ass for buying the car in the first place im sure you have room for a project beater like NPM for a few grand...dont waste a good car cause i can already see it coming to shit. No one in the right mind would do that to a Spec V


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

dwill9578 said:


> *Has anyone thought that this guys could be nuts, but most likely BS-ing. Who in the rigth mind would take out the 2.5 too put in a smaller engine in a spec-v none the less. Even replying too this thread makes me feel stupid, still not as stupid as the guy who bought a spec-v and wants to put a old base sentra motor in it. If that is even the case, most likely makin it up. *


what does smaller have to do with the engines? The DET is far superior to the QR25 as we know right now.............what other new Nissan 4banger can get 350whp on stock internals?


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

its superior by far but its just not in the cards, I wouldnt say in the end that it is a waste of time but its really not worth beating your head in at all the complications down the road. In the middle of the process, I predict he is going to wish either he didnt do it in the first place or rather did it to some other car. Its not worth the time and hassle.


----------



## mkeelin (Jul 26, 2002)

maybe you should get a hold of the guys that took a 3rd gen rx7 and put a supra motor in it! becuase what you want to do is about as stupid! dont cut up the spec v!! but hey if you do ill give you 100 bucks for the motor and tranny from the v!just kidding!


----------



## cburwell (Oct 11, 2002)

I don't care if they guy is just BSing or, just trying to get some information on what a DET swap entails. I asked questions like that before I even had a car. I don't see any F/I in my car any time soon, but whoever said a little education was bad?

As for the SR20 Vs. QR25 debate I'll stay out of that one this time. The QR25 is a new engine so it still has some time to prove itself to the people that do not believe in it.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Why is the guy getting flamed for this? It's not like he's doing this to your freakin car. Maybe he thinks he'll get more hp out of a sr20det. Maybe he's actually seen sr20dets run 12s, 11s, 10s, 9s. I haven't seen any qr25s running those times. Maybe he knows that there are a million aftermarket parts for the sr20det.

But to answer your question and not waste your time like all the other posts. I don't know if it's been done yet but I had thought about putting a qr25 and 6speed in one of my B13s, until I found out it wasn't all that. Get the 5 speed trans., axles, and motor mounts from a B15 Sentra w/sr20de. I'm not sure how you would want to do the harness and ECU. Maybe get the sr20det with harness and ECU. If you want to use a 6-speed see if there is any newer front wheel drive Japanese or European spec cars using the sr20det and a 6-speed.

Of course you can sell the motor, trans., axles etc. from your car to help pay for the expenses of the swap. Sounds like there is a lot of people needing new motors in their Spec-Vs. 

Try it. Be the first to do it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2003)

you would have to use a B14 harness and ECU that has been programmed by JWT


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

exitspeed.........why did you post this over on automotiveforums?

dude....we told you all the facts, you need a whole new tranny, new ECU, etc etc...new tranny linkage, blah blah blah...........you should have just bought a different car, because the whole swap will cost you over 5 grand.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

BORNGEARHEAD said:


> *Why is the guy getting flamed for this? *


Just to clear up my part, I am not flaming you exitspeed, I personally just think that its a waste of time and you should have bought another car...thats my 2 cents and no offense I have respect of your thoughts but you know..if you have the money than more power to you, i just think like a project beater for this plays well in the situation.


----------



## ser140hp (Dec 17, 2002)

I say go for it...that would be one badass Spec V!!!!! yes it will be expensive to do, but the question is do you want to have one of the fastest...or possibley THE fastest Spec V out there? (and it would be reliable too) whatever..i give you mad props if you do it, its obviously possible since the sr20 was put into some b15s from the factory.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

There is a guy, on the sr20deforum.com with a Spec-V that is doing a sr20det and converting it to all wheel drive. In Japan there is a car that is the same chassis and is all wheel drive.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2003)

wow, fuck man converting to AWD, that would definatly be an interesting expsive project hahaha, wish i could do something like that when i get mine


----------



## cricket_pimp69 (Jul 31, 2002)

superv said:


> *wow, fuck man converting to AWD, that would definatly be an interesting expsive project hahaha, wish i could do something like that when i get mine *


 definately pricey if he is importing the parts in. I would love to see the finished product. And once they have finished the turbo fabrication set for the spec, that would be an amazing vehicle. too much money involved though, imo, but hey if that is what he wants, go for it.


----------

